# Fatmodul XC01 FAQ - alle Fragen zum XC01



## fatmodul (11. April 2005)

Die Zeitschrift "Bike" hat in der Mai-Ausgabe '05 18 Fullys in der Preisklasse bis 1250 Euro getestet. Das Fatmodul XC01 erreichte den Spitzenplatz im Testfeld, das beste Bike Urteil (super) und den Bike-Tipp für Preis/Leistung. (Siehe auch Fazit im Anhang)

Aufgrund der vielen Fragen zum XC01 und dem Test haben wir uns entschlossen, alle Antworten hier zu sammeln.

*Das XC01 bieten wir als limited Edition Bike mit der bei der "Bike" getesteten Austattung an!*

Weitere Infos zum Rahmen und dem Test gibt es auch auf fatmodul.de:
>>> direkt zum XC01 auf Fatmodul.de 

Infos zur Ausstattung und eine Bestellmöglichkeit des "XC01 limited" findet ihr hier:
>>> direkt zum Onlineshop von Alpha-Bikes.de


*Zu den ersten Fragen:*

*Ab wann ist das "XC01 limited" lieferbar? Wie lange ist die Lieferzeit?*
>>> Das XC01 ist bereits erhältlich. Normalerweise erfolgt die Auslieferung zur Zeit nur wenige Tage nach Bestellung/Geldeingang. Aufgrund der momentanen Nachfrage kann es in Zukunft aber evtl. zu Wartezeiten von 1-2 Wochen kommen.

*Gibt es das "XC01 limited" nur schwarz matt?*
>>> Ja - die Serienfarbe 2005 für das XC01 ist schwarz matt. Die dicke Pulverbeschichtung ist seidenmatt, Schmutz lässt sich sehr gut entfernen. Die Aufkleber der Beschriftung sind unter einem transparenten Schutzlack angebracht. Beim limited Modell können wir keine Sonderfarben anbieten. Ein Foto des schwarzen Rahmens (mit anderer Austattung) habe ich angehängt.

*Warum nur eine Farbe?*
>>> Die Bikes sind teilweise schon montiert und es wäre zu viel Aufwand, verschiedene Farben anzubieten.

*Kann ich das "XC01 limited" (gegen Aufpreis) auch mit veränderter Austattung bestellen?*
>>> Nein, das Sondermodell gibt es nur in der angebotenen Austattungsvariante . Es sind keine Änderungen möglich. Über unser Baukasten-System sind Wunschbikes aber trotzdem kein Problem! (Preisliste) 

*Welcher Lenkertyp ist auf dem XC01 limited montiert?
*>>> Es wird mit einem gekröpften Lenker (Rizer) geliefert!

Ich freue mich auf weitere Fragen!

Gruß - Peter


----------



## auer640 (11. April 2005)

1.) Ist der Laufradsatz komplett schwarz (incl. Speichen)? 
2.) Werden DT Competition oder DT Champion Speichen verbaut (2.0/1.8 od. 2.0)?
3.) Welche Ritchey Teile werden verbaut? Comp oder Pro? Bzw. ist der Vorbau noch anpassbar?
4.) Ist die Deore Kurbel eigentlich die LX 2004 Nachfolge und ein OEM Part? So wie auf dem Testbericht verbaut? Konnte Sie bei Shimano nicht finden.
5.) Zur Beschriftung: Sind die Dekore mit einem Klarlack versiegelt?
6.) Sind die Bikes im Shop in München auf Lager oder ist hier auch mit einer Lieferzeit zu rechnen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für die Beantwortung der Fragen,

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatmodul (11. April 2005)

*1.) Ist der Laufradsatz komplett schwarz (incl. Speichen)?*
>>> Ja! Nabe Shimano Deore Schwarz, Speichen DT Swiss Schwarz, Felge Mach1 2.3 Disc Schwarz
*2.) Werden DT Competition oder DT Champion Speichen verbaut (2.0/1.8 od. 2.0)?*
>>> Vorraussichtlich sind alle XC01 limited mit DT Swiss Speichen 2.0 ohne Konifizierung ausgestattet.
*3.) Welche Ritchey Teile werden verbaut? Comp oder Pro? Bzw. ist der Vorbau noch anpassbar?*
>>> Die Ritchey Teile sind ein Mix aus Comp und Pro Teilen (hauptächlich Comp). Der Vorbau kann in den ersten Tagen problemlos umgetauscht werden, falls die Länge nicht passt.
*4.) Ist die Deore Kurbel eigentlich die LX 2004 Nachfolge und ein OEM Part? So wie auf dem Testbericht verbaut? Konnte Sie bei Shimano nicht finden.*
>>> Bei der Kurbel des limited Bikes handelt es sich wie beim Testbike um eine Shimano Deore Kurbel (Hollowtec I) mit Shimano Deore Patroneninnenlager. Die LX Kurbel 2005 (Hollowtec II) gibt es nur bei der "LX/XT" Austattung.
*5.) Zur Beschriftung: Sind die Dekore mit einem Klarlack versiegelt?*
>>> Ja! Die Aufkleber der Beschriftung sind unter einem transparenten Schutzlack angebracht.
*6.) Sind die Bikes im Shop in München auf Lager oder ist hier auch mit einer Lieferzeit zu rechnen?*
>>> Je nach Rahmengröße ist auch im Ladengeschäft (Alpha Bikes , Heidemannstr. 25-27, München, [email protected]) mit einer Wartezeit von ca. 1 Woche (bis zum max. 2 Wochen) zu rechnen. Wir haben momentan noch nicht alle Modelle auf Lager. Falls Ihr Eurer XC01 gleich mitnehmen wollt, vorher einfach per Mail anfragen, ob die gewünschte Größe vorrätig ist.

Vielen Dank für das Interesse!

Grüße - Peter


----------



## sharpe (12. April 2005)

Hallo Peter,

eine Frage hätte ich noch. Ist das Schaltwerk Invers oder mit herkömmlicher Schaltlogik?
Bin am überlegen, ob ich mein Canyon storniere. Die kommen ja nicht auf Leistung.

2. Wie sieht es mit Garantie aus? Rahmen x Jahre Komponenten 2 Jahre?
Gibt es die übliche kostenlose Erstinspektion nach 1 Jahr?

Gruß

Lars


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. April 2005)

Hallo, in der Bike ist das Oberrohr des 19" Rahmens mit 58cm angegeben, ist der Rahmen wirklich so kurz? Ich fahre derzeit ein 19" HT mit 60 cm Oberrohr bei 183cm Größe, müßte ich dann auf den 21" Rahmen ausweichen?


----------



## fatmodul (12. April 2005)

*Ist das Schaltwerk Invers oder mit herkömmlicher Schaltlogik?*
>>> Invers (XT 2005)

*Wie sieht es mit Garantie aus? Rahmen x Jahre Komponenten 2 Jahre?*
>>> Rahmen 2 Jahre, Teile mindestens 2 Jahre (teilweise ist die Herstellergarantie länger, z. B. Magura - 5 Jahr auf Dichtheit);

*Gibt es die übliche kostenlose Erstinspektion nach 1 Jahr?*
>>> Auch wir bieten eine kostenlose Erstinspektion an, die sollte aber in den ersten 4-6 Wochen oder nach 200-300 km erfolgen.

*In der Bike ist das Oberrohr des 19" Rahmens mit 58cm angegeben, ist der Rahmen wirklich so kurz?* 
>>> Das angegeben Maß stimmt (gerade nachgemessen). Achtung: es wurde waagerecht von Mitte zu Mitte gemessen. Umsteiger, die vom Hardtail kommen, werden die Oberrohrlänge evtl. als kurz empfinden - für das Bike ist die Sitzposition aber ideal. Wer auf die größere Rahmengrösse ausweicht, könnte Probleme mit der Schrittfreiheit bekommen. Lieber die richtige Größe nehmen und eine langen Vorbau verwenden.


----------



## auer640 (12. April 2005)

Zum Inversen Schaltwerk: Damit ich das richtig verstehe, es sind doch Rapidfire Hebel montiert? Dann wird doch gleich geschalten wie beim 2003-XT Schaltwerk (auf meinem Hardtail verbaut)? Mit dem Daumen Rechts auf die größere Scheibe (32) und mit dem Zeigefinger auf die kleine Scheibe (11). Oder ist es da jetzt auch anders?

mfg Christian


----------



## sharpe (12. April 2005)

fatmodul schrieb:
			
		

> *Ist das Schaltwerk Invers oder mit herkömmlicher Schaltlogik?*
> >>> Invers (XT 2005)
> 
> Hi Peter,
> ...


----------



## auer640 (12. April 2005)

Das Inverses Schaltwerk gefällt mir auch nicht! Und die Deore Teile hätte ich auch gerne gegen XT getauscht. Da hilft nur nachträglich tauschen!

Oder ist es möglich, dass man die gewünschten Teile von euch tauschen lässt (alles gegen Aufpreis) und die demontierten Teile mit nimmt. Kann man ja zur Not in Ebay verkaufen.

Und Drahtreifen?! Gottseidank habe ich noch einen neuen Satz Schwalbe Albert! Zum Pop Lock sage ich nur schade!!! 

Ich hoffe nur, dass irgendeine Lösung möglich ist!

mfg Christian

PS.: Nochmal zum Inversen Schaltwerk: Das Hinten ist geklärt, da geht dann alles umgekehrt, aber wie ist es dann vorne? Mit Daumen auf große Scheibe und mit Zeigefinger wieder runter, oder auch umgekehrt?


----------



## Thony (12. April 2005)

Hallo

hab den bike test heute in der neuen ausgabe gelesen. ich denke hiermit ein ordentlich ausgestattetes bike zu bekommen.

da ich aus stuttgart komme, ist es für mich auch nicht gerade der nähste weg für eine kurze probefahrt.
prinzipiell würde mich erstmal interessieren was ich für eine rahmengröße bräuchte. hab mal bei canyon rumgestöbert und die dort abgefragten abmessungen an mir nachgemessen:
Körpergröße: 191 cm
Schrittlänge: 91 cm
Armlänge: 73 cm
Torsolänge: 66 cm
Fußlänge: 30,5 cm
Schulterlänge: 41 cm

wäre super, wenn mir jemand ne verlässliche aussage machen könnte 

DANKE


----------



## auer640 (12. April 2005)

Thony schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> hab den bike test heute in der neuen ausgabe gelesen. ich denke hiermit ein ordentlich ausgestattetes bike zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Denke mal 21 Zoll!

Normalerweise Schrittlänge x 0,226 = Rahmengröße/Zoll
Dann Rahmengröße/Zoll x 2,54 = Rahmengröße/cm

Liegt der theoretische Wert zwischen zwei Größen: 
bei sportlicher Fahrweise eher die kleinere Rahmenhöhe 
bei tourenorientierter Fahrweise eher die nächstgrößere Rahmenhöhe 

mfg Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thony (12. April 2005)

danke dir christian

21 zoll = 53 cm Rahmenhöhe, woww das ist der hammer!
hab bisher bei meinem mittlerweile 7 oder 8 jahre alten hardtail rahmenhöhe 56 cm!!

was sagt fatmodul dazu!?!?!


----------



## fatmodul (13. April 2005)

*Zum Inversen Schaltwerk:*
>>> Die Schaltrichtung hat sich umgekehrt, geschaltet wird aber wie gewohnt mit Daumen und Zeigefinger (RapidFire)

*im Internet steht nur noch ohne Lenkerfernbedienung lieferbar*
>>> Leider ist unser Bestand an Gabeln mit Lenkerferbedienung bereits verkauft. Wir haben vor dem Test nicht mit solch einem Ansturm von Bestellungen rechnen können. Daher können wir vorerst nur ohne PopLock liefern.

*Drahtreifen statt Schwalbe Racing Ralph, sehr merkwürdig*
>>> Auch der Racing Ralph wäre in der Drahtversion montiert gewesen! Leider ist es mit dem Schwalbe Reifen wie mit der Gabel - alle schon weg.

*Das Inverses Schaltwerk gefällt mir auch nicht! Und die Deore Teile hätte ich auch gerne gegen XT getauscht. Da hilft nur nachträglich tauschen!*
>>> Wir bieten nicht nur das limited Bike an! Jeder kann sich bei uns sein Wunschbike zusammenstellen (siehe auch Preisliste unter Fatmodul.de). Bei einem solchen Bike sind auch Sonderaustattungen kein Problem.

*Rahmengröße für thony*
>>> 21 Zoll! Ich bin selbst 1,92m und fahre auch 21 Zoll.


----------



## fatmodul (13. April 2005)

Unter folgendem Link gibt es ein größeres Foto des Komplettbikes *Fatmodul XC01 limited Edition*. Austattung und Farbe stimmen mit dem limited Modell überein.

XC01 limited Bild


----------



## Thony (13. April 2005)

hallo fatmodul

danke fÃ¼r die prompte antwort

eine frage zur bestellung bzw. zum kauf hÃ¤tte ich noch:
da ich aus stgt. komme, bin ich natÃ¼rlich daran interessiert mÃ¶glichst wenig anfahrten zu haben. auf der anderen seite mÃ¶chte ich natÃ¼rlich vordem kauf das rad mal probefahren um einen kleinen eindruck zu bekommen. sind ja schlÃ¶iesslich 1250â¬, die ich nicht auf "verdacht" ausgeben mÃ¶chte. 
wahrscheinlich werdet ihr auch schon zusammengebaute exemplare fÃ¼r probefahrten oder sonstiges zur verfÃ¼gung haben. wÃ¤re es denn mÃ¶glich, dass ich am samstag nach mÃ¼nchen komme, eine probefahrt mache und anschliessend bei gefallen das xc01 gleich mitnehme? das wÃ¤re ne absolut spitzen sache!!!

thony


----------



## sharpe (13. April 2005)

*Drahtreifen statt Schwalbe Racing Ralph, sehr merkwürdig*
>>> Auch der Racing Ralph wäre in der Drahtversion montiert gewesen! Leider ist es mit dem Schwalbe Reifen wie mit der Gabel - alle schon weg.

Hallo Peter,

das war mir neu, hätte es sich dabei dann um die Racing Ralph OEM Version gehandelt? Auf der Schwalbe Homepage gibt es den nur in Falt.

man lernt ja gerne dazu   

Ciao

sharpe


----------



## fatmodul (14. April 2005)

*wahrscheinlich werdet ihr auch schon zusammengebaute exemplare für probefahrten oder sonstiges zur verfügung haben.*
>>> Eine Probefahrt, zumindest auf dem Gelände vor dem Laden, ist kein Problem. Bis Samstag ist vorraussichtlich auch wieder ein Testbike da, daß man auch "schmutzig machen" darf.

*wäre es denn möglich, dass ich am samstag nach münchen komme, eine probefahrt mache und anschliessend bei gefallen das xc01 gleich mitnehme?*
>>> Dies sicher zu zu sagen ist aufgrund der großen Nachfrage leider nicht möglich! Wir haben bereits alle aufgebauten XC01 verkauft. Da aber noch viele Bestellungen vorliegen, werden wir es wohl nicht schaffen, bis Samstag Bikes auf Vorrat zu montieren. Und selbst wenn können wir nicht für ausreichende Stückzahlen garantieren. Die Wartezeit nach der Bestellung beträgt zur Zeit aber max. 1-2 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macgee (18. April 2005)

Hallo Peter,

sieht interessant aus.
Ist die Dämpfung  ind Gabel auf für grössere Kaliber mit 110kg brauchbar bei Fahrten auf Schotter im Gebirge?

Ciao Markus


----------



## bombe (19. April 2005)

Hallo

das Bike gefällt mir sehr gut, da wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand schon länger mit einem Fatmodul Bike Erfahrung hat und warum gibt es den Rahmen nur zwei Jahre Garantie?
Für eine Info wäre ich sehr Dankbar.

gruß

bombe


----------



## fatmodul (20. April 2005)

*Ist die Dämpfung und Gabel auf für grössere Kaliber mit 110kg brauchbar bei Fahrten auf Schotter im Gebirge?*
>>> Wer empfehlen das XC01 für Fahrer bis ca. 90 kg Gewicht. Für schwerere Faherer ist die Rahmenstabilität und vor allem der Hinterbau wohl nicht ausreichend. Vielleicht ist das stabilere Fatmodul FR01 mit 130mm Federweg und Industrielagern eher die richtige Wahl.

*da wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand schon länger mit einem Fatmodul Bike Erfahrung hat * 
>>> siehe auch Erfahrungen SX02 aus diesem Forum (da geht es zwar um ein Hardtail, vielleicht hilft der Bericht trotzdem)

*Warum gibt es auf den Rahmen nur zwei Jahre Garantie?*
Auf unsere Hardtails geben wir 5 Jahre Garantie, bei den Fullsuspension Modellen ist die Garantiezeit 2 Jahre. Diese Garantiezeit ist bei Fully-Rahmen üblich und auch viele andere Hersteller geben nicht länger Garantie.


----------



## Raso (20. April 2005)

Hallo,

 als alter Hardtailfahrer wollte ich eigentlich bei alpha-bikes den Fatmodul SX03 bestellen, durch den bike Bericht bin ich aber auf das XC01 aufmerksam geworden. Paar Fragen dazu die mir einer von euch vielleicht beantworten kann:
gibt es das XC01 auch als, nur Rahmen/ Gabel Set ? Wenn ja, in welchen Farben gibt es den Rahmen noch und welche Gabel/ Dämpferkombination wäre dazu ideal. Anbauteile die ich habe sind XT und Sramteile, Avid Juicy 7 Bremsen u.s.w.,denke das passt.
Zur Rahmenhöhe, fahre im Moment 44er Hardtail mit waagerecht 595er Oberrohrlänge, wäre dann bei einer Grösse von 178 und einer Schrittlänge von 82, das 17" oder das 19" besser ?

Danke,

raso


----------



## MB-Locke (21. April 2005)

Hi Raso,

schau mal auf die HP von Alpha-Bikes.de. Dort sind die Fatmodul Bikes erhältlich (im Laden oder Online). Es gibt dort nur Rahmen, Rahmen-Gabel-Sets oder gleich ein komplettes Bike, je nach Wunsch!

Wg. der Rahmengröße wird es vielleicht etwas knifflig... Du hast für deine Größe recht kurze Beine (denk ich  ), denn da müsste der 17" passen. Der 19er wäre vom Oberkörper her eher passend, doch da bekommst du definitiv leicht Probs bzgl. der Schrittfreiheit. 
Da soll sich doch einfach der Peter mal dazu melden...

Greetz,

MB-Locke


----------



## fatmodul (21. April 2005)

Hallo!

*gibt es das XC01 auch als, nur Rahmen/ Gabel Set ?*
>>> Ja, allerdings haben wir momentan nichts mehr an Rahmen vorrätig. Wir bekommen leider erst in 4-6 Wochen Nachschub.

*Wenn ja, in welchen Farben gibt es den Rahmen*
>>> Ebenfalls serienmäßig nur in Schwarz seidenmatt (wie das XC01 limited).

*welche Gabel/ Dämpferkombination wäre dazu ideal*
>>> Die RS Reba ist zwar eine super Gabel für den Rahmen, aber im Moment ebenfalls schlecht lieferbar. Raso - schreib' mir doch direkt eine Mail, ich mache Dir gern' ein Angebot. Als Dämpfer empfehlen wir oft den Manitou Radium LockOut (wie beim limited) oder den Manitou Swinger Air SPV. 

*Rahmengröße/Schritthöhe:*
>>> Vielleicht helfen Dir folgende Daten weiter:
*Schritthöhe XC01 lim. 17" 79 cm
Schritthöhe XC01 lim. 19" 82 cm
Schritthöhe XC01 lim. 21" 85 cm*
Die Schritthöhe wurde vom vorderen Drittel des Oberrohrs senkrecht bis zum Boden gemessen (bei 10cm Federweg der Gabel).

Ansonsten: Ich denke tendenziell würde eher ein 19 Zoll passen, allerdings ist da wirklich nicht mehr viel Schrittfreiheit vorhanden. Da Du ziemlich genau zwischen 17 und 19 Zoll bist, solltest Du unbedingt (wenn möglich) probefahren oder -sitzen. "Faustregel": Wer ein wendiges Bike fürs Gelände will, nimmt die kleinere Größe, wer einen Tourer für lange Strecken sucht die größere.

Grüße - Peter


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. April 2005)

fatmodul schrieb:
			
		

> *Rahmengröße/Schritthöhe:*
> >>> Vielleicht helfen Dir folgende Daten weiter:
> *Schritthöhe XC01 lim. 17" 79 cm
> Schritthöhe XC01 lim. 19" 82 cm
> ...



Ist das die vorgesehen Schrittlänge, oder die von euch gemessen Überstandshöhe, also die Messung vom Boden zur Oberkante Oberrohr?


----------



## rheinbike (22. April 2005)

fatmodul schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> *Rahmengröße/Schritthöhe:*
> >>> Vielleicht helfen Dir folgende Daten weiter:
> ...



Hallo Peter,

die lieben Freunde von der Konkurrenz (canyon) haben in ihrem Prospekt für die Schritthöhe ein Maß "K" angegeben. Das wird vom Boden bis Oberkante Oberrohr gemessen und zwar nach ca. 75 % der Länge vom Steuer- zum Sitzrohr. Dieses Maß macht Sinn, da man nach einem Absteigen vom Sattel nach vorn i.d.R. so über dem Fahrrad steht. Kannst Du die so gemessenen Schrittmaße angeben?

Noch eine Frage zur Lagerung des Hinterbaus: In der FR-Version ist der Hinterbau industriekugelgelagert, beim XC 01 sind es teflonbeschichtete Gleitlagerbuchsen. Gleitlager können gut Radialkräfte aufnehmen, jedoch keine Axialkräfte. Wie werden die unvermeidlichen Axialkräfte beim XC 01 abgefangen?

Danke und Gruß
Norbert


----------



## radinkel (22. April 2005)

Hi Peter,
in der bike ist von einer Reba Race mit PopLock und U-Turn Air die Rede mit verstellbarem Federweg von 85-115mm. Auf eurer Homepage steht nur lapidar Reba Race (ohne PopLock), wie stehts da mit U-Turn???

Servus
Ralf


----------



## Coolwater (26. April 2005)

hi peter,

mein kumpel will evtl. von canyon xc4 (lieferzeiten zu hoch) auf ein anderes bike umsteigen. jetzt wollt ich mich hier mal schlau machen und deinen link zu der bestellmöglichkeit benutzen. der hat leider nich funktioniert (seite nicht gefunden   ). bin dann selbst mal auf alpha-bikes.de gewesen und hab nach der limited edition gesucht. ich habe zwar hinweise 

("Fatmodul XC01 - PreisLeistungs-Sieger der Bike! 
Beim aktuellen Megatest der Bike hat unser XC01 den PreisLeistungs Tipp bekommen! Das Bike gibt es hier in der exakt gleichen Ausstattung als limited Edition Bike.")

auf den verkauf einer limited edition wegen des tests gefunden, aber keine bestellmöglichkeit.
bin ich zu blöd oder ist bei eurer page was schief gelaufen?

greez, coolwater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatmodul (27. April 2005)

*die lieben Freunde von der Konkurrenz (canyon) haben in ihrem Prospekt für die Schritthöhe ein Maß "K" angegeben. .... Kannst Du die so gemessenen Schrittmaße angeben?*
>>> die angegebenen Maße sind bis auf wenige Millimeter mit der nach den Canyon System gemessenen identisch. Die Stelle, an der wir gemessen haben ist nicht weit von der vorgeschlagenen weg, daher kommt ungefähr das gleiche raus.

*Noch eine Frage zur Lagerung des Hinterbaus: In der FR-Version ist der Hinterbau industriekugelgelagert, beim XC 01 sind es teflonbeschichtete Gleitlagerbuchsen. Gleitlager können gut Radialkräfte aufnehmen, jedoch keine Axialkräfte. Wie werden die unvermeidlichen Axialkräfte beim XC 01 abgefangen?*
>>> Gleitlagerbuchsen finden sich beim XC01 auch nur im Hinterbau. Drei der Gelenke (die am Rahmen) sind ebenfalls industriegelagert. Somit kein Problem.

*in der bike ist von einer Reba Race mit PopLock und U-Turn Air die Rede mit verstellbarem Federweg von 85-115mm. Auf eurer Homepage steht nur lapidar Reba Race (ohne PopLock), wie stehts da mit U-Turn???*
>>> Das XC01 wurde und wird natürlich mit mit U-Turn geliefert (die Raba Race ist damit ausgestattet).

*ich habe zwar hinweise auf den verkauf einer limited edition wegen des tests gefunden, aber keine bestellmöglichkeit.
bin ich zu blöd oder ist bei eurer page was schief gelaufen?*
>>> Du bist weder zu blöd, noch ist was mit unserer Seite nicht in Ordnung. Es ist einfach so, daß wir aktuell (27.04.05) keine XC01 mehr haben. Daher haben wir das Bike aus dem Shop entfernt. 
Der Erfolg des Fatmodul XC01 kam auch für uns etwas überraschend - leider ist das "XC01 limited" nicht mehr sofort lieferbar. Aufgrund der riesigen Anzahl von Bestellungen können wir vorraussichtlich frühestens wieder in mehreren Monaten liefern - ein genauer Termin steht noch nicht fest. Da Rahmen und Gabel zur Zeit nicht verfügbar sind, können wir auch keine ähnlichen Bikes oder Rahmen anbieten.
Daher nehmen wir aktuell keine Bestellungen für das XC01 limited an - wir wollen niemanden eine endlos lange Wartezeit zumuten. Eine Vorbestellung/Reservierung ist ebenfalls nicht möglich. Wer möchte, lässt uns einfach seine Mailadresse zukommen, wir benachrichtigen Ihn dann sofort, wenn das XC01 wieder bestellbar ist.


----------



## flashbak (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo Peter!

Ich habe vor, dieses Rad Mitte/Ende des Jahres zu kaufen.
Führt Ihr es das ganze Jahr?
Wird es die Ausstattung, wie in der "bike 05/05" beschrieben dann wieder geben?

Gruß

P.S.: Habt Ihr nicht mal ein richtig gutes Foto von dem Rad?


----------



## bombe (2. Mai 2005)

hallo

hat schon jemand ein XC01 Bike wenn ja könnt ihr mir bitte Berichten wäre echt supi. Das Fatmodul so erhlich ist und sagt was los ist mit der Lieferzeit finde ich sehr gut deshalb werde ich mich in die Schlange   einreihen und auch eins Bestellen.

mfg

bombe


----------



## michaelha (5. Mai 2005)

*Hier mal ne Anfrage von mir:*

Fatmodul XC01 limited

Hallo,

leider finde ich in eurem Webshop
(http://www.alpha-bikes.de/shop/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.alpha-bikes.de/shop/)
das "Fatmodul XC01" (limited edition) nicht.

Könnt Ihr mir helfen? ;-)

Grüße
Michael




*Antwort von Alpha:*

Hallo!

VIELEN DANK FÜR IHRE BESTELLUNG / IHRE ANFRAGE! 


Der Erfolg des Fatmodul XC01 kam auch für uns etwas überraschend -
leider ist das "XC01 limited" nicht mehr sofort lieferbar. Aufgrund der
riesigen Anzahl von Bestellungen können wir vorraussichtlich frühestens
wieder in mehreren Monaten liefern - ein genauer Termin steht noch nicht
fest. Da Rahmen und Gabel zur Zeit nicht verfügbar sind, können wir auch
keine ähnlichen Bikes oder Rahmen anbieten.

Daher nehmen wir aktuell keine Bestellungen für das XC01 limited an -
wir wollen niemanden eine endlos lange Wartezeit zumuten. Eine
Vorbestellung/Reservierung ist ebenfalls nicht möglich. 

Wenn Sie wünschen, benachrichtigen Sie per Mail, sobald wir wieder
liefern können. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Wir haben außer Samstag und Sonntag auch am Montag
keinen Büro- und Versandbetrieb. Anfragen, Mails und Bestellungen können
in diesem Zeitraum nicht bearbeitet werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Ihr Alpha-Bikes-Team

Alpha Bikes and Sports GbR
Heidemannstr. 25-27
80939 München
Phone (0 89) 35 06 18 18
Fax (0 89) 35 06 18 19
[email protected]
www.alpha-bikes.de

Fatmodul Mountain Bikes
www.fatmodul.de


----------



## Dot (10. Mai 2005)

Wie verhext das alles. Jetzt habe ich ein Rad gefunden, das mir entsprechen würde und nun ist es auch prompt vorerst ein paar Monate nicht mehr lieferbar. Schade. 

Könnt ihr mir von Alpha-Bikes sagen, ob bis Mitte Juli wieder ausgeliefert werden kann?  Könntet ihr mich per E-Mail informieren, wenn ihr das Rad in der Rahmengröße 21 Zoll wieder habt? 

E-Mail- Adresse:

[email protected]

Danke.


----------



## fatmodul (19. Mai 2005)

Leider ist ja das Fatmodul XC01 vorerst weiterhin nicht lieferbar. Wir erwarten XC01 Rahmen erst wieder in ein bis zwei Monaten (frühestens). Wer auf das XC01 warten will, wird natürlich gerne benachrichtigt, sobald es wieder bestellbar ist.

Aufgrund des Erfolgs und der Nachfrage nach unserem XC01 haben wir uns entschlossen, die Produktpalette um ein ähnliches Bike zu erweitern:

Fatmodul XC02!

Der XC02 Rahmen ist etwas aufwendiger und stabiler gefertigt, ansonsten dem XC01 sehr ähnlich. Vor allem ist er sofort lieferbar. Weitere Infos gibt es unter:

http://www.fatmodul.de/FULLSUSPENSION/fsfyxc02.htm

Viele Grüße - Peter


----------



## speeddemon (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo Peter,

wie kann man das Bike bestellen nur telefonisch? 
Ist das die aktuelle Konfiguration oder hat sich da schon wieder was geändert?
_Fatmodul XC02 limited

Gabel: Fox Float 100 RL (100mm, Zugstufe, LockOut)
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger Air SPV 3way
Kurbel: Shimano Deore
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 2005 (invers) 
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore Rapidfire (kein DualControl)
sonst. Schaltung: Shimano Deore
Bremse: Magure Louise FR Discbrake
Laufräder: Shimano Deore Naben, Mach1 2.3 Disc Felgen, DT Swiss Speichen 2.0 (alles schwarz)
sonst. Teile: Ritchey Comp/Pro
Lenker: gekröpft (Ritchey Rizer Pro)
Sattel: Ritchey Vector
Pedale: ohne 
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26 x 2.25 
Preis: 1399 Euro_

Der Dämpfer hat kein Lockout oder??
Ist das Bike schwerer als das Xc01?

Danke Bodo


----------



## Ollum (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

das Gute ist, dass man beim SPV-Dämpfer kein "Schließaus" (engl. Lockout) mehr braucht, da es ein intelligenter Dämpfer ist, der das Wippen mittels des SPV-Systems unterdrückt. Wie das geht, musst Du mal hier im Forum suchen oder bei www.answerproducts.com.

Bezüglich des Gewichts habe ich mich schon bei fatmodul informiert. Das komplette Rad, sagte man mir dort, solle nur 12,9 kg wiegen (o.P.).

M. E. ist der Rahmen des XC02 hochwertiger als der des XC01 und hat außerdem 100 mm Federweg.

Gruß, Ollum


----------



## speeddemon (22. Mai 2005)

Hi,

das hört sich alles nicht schlecht an!! Ich ruf da am Dienstag gleich mal an. Irgendwie ist die alpha bike site komisch aufgebaut!!

Gruss speeddemon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lurco (22. Mai 2005)

was soll das gute stück denn kosten? also nur der rahmen, nicht als komplettbike.

hoffe er liegt obwohl er als hochwertiger bezeichnet wird ebenfalls bei 499 euro.

sieht klasse aus das teil


----------



## lurco (22. Mai 2005)

also der federweg hängt ja wohl vom dämpfer ab oder? und mit 165mm einbaulänge lassen sich ja alle ordinären dämpfer verbauen..


----------



## lurco (22. Mai 2005)

das wcr05 bei drössiger hat übrigens auch 90mm fw in der besten ausstattungsvariante


----------



## pefro (22. Mai 2005)

Hi,

um mal Klarheit in die Diskussion zu bringen, weil ich das an anderer Stelle auch schonmal fälschlich behauptet habe und das Gerücht sich anscheinend hält   :

*Der XC-02 bzw. der WCR-05 haben NICHT NUR 75 mm Federweg !!!*

Guckt Euch das gepostete Bild nochmal an. Dann erkennt Ihr, das Dort 3 mögliche Aufnahmepunkte für den Dämpfer vorhanden sind. Je nachdem, wo der Dämpfer eingehangen wird, hat der Rahmen 75, 90 oder 100mm - wurde hier schon von Clemens in nem anderen Thread zu dem Drössiger Rahmen geschrieben.

Wie lucro drauf kommt, das man mit unterschiedlichen Dämpfern unterschiedliche Federwege im gleichen Rahmen realisiert, ist mir allerdings schleierhaft   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## lurco (23. Mai 2005)

da bin ich wohl einem grundlegendem irrtum erlegen dessen herkunft ich auch nicht so genau erklären kann 
hatte nie ein fully, was sich aber bald ändern wird!

was soll er denn jetzt kosten? und was wiegt das gute stück?
bei alpha bikes lässt sich ja noch nichts rausfinden.


----------



## Ollum (23. Mai 2005)

Moin,

den Rahmen alleine (o.D.) gibts übrigens hier für  498,90: 

http://cyclediscount.de/cgi-bin/page.cgi?g=cgi-bin/pages/Detailed/696.html&d=1

Er wiegt dort 2290 g bei RH=19"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cloudseven (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo Peter,
möchte auch ein Fatmodul XC01 bestellen und würde zum Abmessen nach München kommen - wie sieht´s mit den Lieferzeiten aus?

Liebe Grüsse aus Innsbruck
Harald


----------



## Andiwim (1. Juni 2005)

bombe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> das Bike gefällt mir sehr gut, da wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand schon länger mit einem Fatmodul Bike Erfahrung hat und warum gibt es den Rahmen nur zwei Jahre Garantie?
> Für eine Info wäre ich sehr Dankbar.
> ...



Hallo Bombe,

ich fahr seit letztem Frühjahr (März 2004) ein XC01. Ausstattung: Komplett XT, Rock Shox Duke Race, Dämpfer: Manitou Radium, Magura Louise usw.
Lieferzeit damals schon fast drei Monate. Hatte das Bike mittlerweile einmal in der Werkstatt weils mir ständig beim runterschalten die Kette runtergezogen hat, das hat ziemlich ätzende Spuren im Rahmen hinterlassen (hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt  ). Hatte ursprünglich einen Manitou QRL Dämpfer der aber bei einer Tour im vergangenem August gemeint hat er müsste undicht werden und das Öl verlieren. Der Dämpfer wurde ohne weitere Probleme von Alpha Bikes getauscht (hat zwar einige Zeit gedauert, aber was lange währt wird endlich gut). Sonst kann ich nur sagen extrem cooler Rahmen (leicht) und komfortabel wie halt ein Fully aber auch extrem steif wie ein Hardtail. Desweiteren fahr ich noch ein FY01 Bj: 2002 also ca. 3 Jahre alt. Kann man aber mit den jetzigen FY01 Rahmen nicht vergleichen. Der alte Rahmen hat noch keine runden Rohre, sondern Eckige. Was man sagen muss, dass es nicht gerade das leichteste Bike ist aber extrem stabil und so gut wie unzerstörbar  . Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen. Zu Alpha Bikes kann ich nur sagen, manchmal ein wenig hektisch, zu viele Leute im Laden und ewig lange Wartezeiten bis man dran kommt. Aber sonst einfach ein cooler Laden, nette Leute die sich auskennen, einen gut beraten können und einfach günstige Preise. Weiterso


----------



## Jeka (11. August 2005)

Hi, wo kann ich denn die Ausstattung von XC02 nachlesen?


----------



## Andiwim (12. August 2005)

Einfach unter www.fatmodul.de schauen, dann oben unter Fullsuspension und dann unter Preisliste. Rest sollte sich von alleine klären. Kannst aber auch unter www.alpha-bikes.de schauen und dann unter dem Konfigurator Deinen Wunsch angeben und Dir ein ganz individuelles Angebot machen.
MfG


----------



## Der_Flo (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi allerseits

Ich habe eine grundlegende Frage zum XC-01: Ist zwischen Hinterraddämpfer und dem Rohr, in dem Sattelstütze steckt, noch genügend Platz damit man einen längeren Hinterraddämpfer einbauen könnte?

Ich habe eine Gabel mit 100-130mm Federweg und würde mich freuen wenn ich hinten auch etwa so viel Federweg haben könnte.

Da ich ein Model von Sommer 2007 habe, ist schon das neue Umlenkdreieck, das Hinterraddämpfer, Rahmen und hinterbau verbindet [der Name fällt mir nicht ein  ], verbaut. Bei dem ist fast kein mm Platz, doch habe ich auf Fotos ältere "Dreiecke" gesehen bei denen fast 1,5cm Freiraum waren ( ich meine die mit dem Fatodul-"f" ). Daher bräuchte ich solch ein altes "Dreieck". Gibt es diese zu kaufen und wenn ja wie viel konsten sie denn?

Habe gerade gelesen, dass das XC-02 (Was ist eigentlich mit dem? Wird das nicht mehr verkauft?) ein "Dreieck" mit drei Einstellungen haben soll unteranderem auch 100mm (siehe oben Betragsnummer 40 von "pefro"). Das wäre ja optimal für mich. Passen diese XC-02-"Dreiecke" auch ins XC-01? Gibts die auch zu kaufen und wenn für wie viel kosten sie dann?

Gruß Der_Flo


----------



## Der_Flo (27. Oktober 2007)

Nochmal hi allerseits

Ist der fatmodul-Mitarbeiter noch verfügbar? Hatte wirklich keiner neue Fragen nach 2005 außer mir? Egal... 

Wenn meine oben aufgefürten Varianten nicht möglich sind, gibt es dann vielleicht eine andere Methode den Federweg am Hinterrad zu verlängern?

Gruß

Der_Flo


----------



## de-tim (14. November 2007)

jo jetzt muss ich mal was loswerden ! mein xc01 von 2005 is der hammer ! aber ich woll mal was fragen !!! wie groß darf mein kettenblatt auf der mittleren position des kurbelsterns sein ? un wie groß auf der äussersten position ??? 

danke im voraus für die antwort !
mfg de-tim


----------



## fatmodul (20. November 2007)

Hallo!

Gleich zu Deinen Fragen:

"wie groß darf mein kettenblatt auf der mittleren position des kurbelsterns sein ?"
>>> vorgesehen ist max. 36 Zähne 

"und wie groß auf der äussersten position ???"
>>> vorgesehen ist max. 48 Zähne

Grüße - Peter (Fatmodul)


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo Peter,

ich habe bei meinem XC01 folgendes Phänomen.
Wenn ich neben dem Radl stehe und den Dämpfer (RS Ario 2.2) mit der Hand belaste und dieser ein wenig einfedert, klingt es so als würde dieser in den Buchsen schlagen. Es ist so ein leichtes knacken zu hören. Kann aber nicht sagen ob es vom Dämpfer, Buchsen oder ähnlichem kommt.
Wenn ich ihn einfach nur anfassen und versuche zu bewegen merke ich aber kein Spiel. Vielleicht ist es ja auch ganz normal bei diesem Dämpfer.


Zusätzlich hab ich ein kleines Abstimmungs Problem. Ich habe den SAG auf ca 1cm eingestellt (wie in der RS Manual beschrieben). Wenn ich nun über eine kleine Unebenheit fahre (ca 1-2 cm höhe) höre ich vom Dämpfer ein klonk. Durschlagen sollte er nicht. Federt er zu schnell aus und schlägt dann an? Eine Veränderung des Rebound hat meiner Ansicht nach keine direkte abhilfe geschaffen, da er dann sehr langsam ausfedert. Was ja nicht zweck eines Dämpfers ist. Das Tritt aber erst auf seit dem ich anfang der Woche den Dämpfer etwas Härter eingestellt habe da der SAG bei ca 2cm lag

Ich möchte mich halt nur Versichern das nix kapput oder ähnliches ist nicht das nach einiger Zeit das böse erwachen kommt.

Bei der Dursicht hatte ich das Radl Anfang Januar bei euch. Da wurde aber nix festgestellt. Die Phänomene tretten aber auch erst seit kurzem auf.

Sonst bin ich mit dem Radl super zufrieden und würde es jedem weiter empfehlen.  

Danke schon mal
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo noch mal,

also das abstimmungs Problem habe ich jetzt glaube ich gelöst, nachdem ich gestern noch einmal ein wenig experimentiert habe.
Ist also nun noch die Frage nach dem knacken offen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K-Dieter (16. April 2008)

Hallo Robert,

nach dem Du schon lange auf eine Antwort wartest: Ich habe in meinem EC01 auch den ARIO 2.2 und der hat auch geknackt. Die Ursache dafür ist wirklich das zu große Spiel zwischen Buchse und der Befestigungsbohrung des Dämpfers (ca. 0,2 mm). Es ist zunächst erst einmal unkritisch , nervt aber. 
Entweder muss man sich präzisere Teile besorgen (falls man die findet) oder so wie ich sich in Selbsthilfe eine passendere Buchse anfertigen. Bei mir ist seit dem kein Knacken/Klappern mehr zu hören.

Gruß
Klaus-Dieter


----------



## sh1ne (25. Februar 2010)

hallo,
was wiegen die aktuellen 09er auslaufmodelle xc01 comp. und xc01 race? sind noch welche zu haben?


----------



## Mircwidu (7. März 2010)

einfach bei Alpha-Bikes anrufen oder vorbei fahren wird dir schnell und unkompliziert geholfen.

Gruß


----------



## minor (10. Mai 2013)

Hmmm, letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread von 2010, betreffendes Modell schon lange nicht mehr lieferbar... da könnte man doch wenigstens mal die "WICHTIG"-Markierung des Threads löschen oder den Thread schließen, oder?


----------



## 525Rainer (10. September 2021)

Hallo, weiss zufällig jemand die masse des steuersatzes?


----------



## SR82 (18. September 2021)

525Rainer schrieb:


> Hallo, weiss zufällig jemand die masse des steuersatzes?


Hi, müsste ZS44 sein. Ist aber schon ein paar Tage her dass ich den Rahmen in der Hand hatte 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------

